# Trunk Leak



## deathskrye (Dec 3, 2006)

I dunno if this is a common problem or anything so im just asking. My trunk is always soaked with water and the other day i just took everything out. Right where my spare tire is there is a huge build up of water. I wanna put subs in but id be risking ruining them. What i tried doing was taking buckets of water and dumping it on my trunk to see where the leak was coming from. I think it might be my rear taillight cause i saw a stream coming down from it. There is also like Black Mushy Cauk holding the light in place. Anyone else have similar problems or every heard of anything like this. Im a total car noob so dont be mean ><

Thnx


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

Yes this is a VERY common problem and it is the taillights. It seems that sooner or later every B13 gets this problem. That black mushy caulk is supposed to seal the taillight and trunk but apparently the factory did a poor job with it. What I did was pop out the entire taillight (carefully) and clean off all the factory crap from the light and the trunk with some Goofoff or Googone or what ever adhesive remover you want to use. Then reseal it with some DumDum which you can get at most autoparts stores. Or if you're lazy you can go to an autoglass place.


----------



## Draculus (Jan 18, 2005)

I have the same problem with the drivers side tail light on my B14. Problem is the tail light is some how "bent" and is not fitted properly which causes the leak. The factory sealant doesn't help either. To clear out the water pop open that seal in the spare tire well and drain out the water.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

The sealant doesn't really disappear it just kinda sags down with age and heat. I'm pretty cheap so I just removed my taillights (carefully as per above), cleaned up any dirt where ever I could, used my fingers to push ithe sealant back where it came from, reinstalled the taillights and no leaks; until my daughter got rear-ended.


----------



## ConKBot of Doom (Jul 24, 2006)

like everyone else said, re-seal the tail lights, I used RTV silicone to seal up mine.


----------



## fofgrel (Feb 12, 2006)

I used black silicone and smoothed it in around where the taillight meets the body. Looks fine and I haven't had a problem since


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

knock_it_off_hudson said:


> Yes this is a VERY common problem and it is the taillights. It seems that sooner or later every B13 gets this problem. That black mushy caulk is supposed to seal the taillight and trunk but apparently the factory did a poor job with it. What I did was pop out the entire taillight (carefully) and clean off all the factory crap from the light and the trunk with some Goofoff or Googone or what ever adhesive remover you want to use. Then reseal it with some DumDum which you can get at most autoparts stores. Or if you're lazy you can go to an autoglass place.


This is the best way to fix this problem.....


----------

